# What is your comfort food?



## Disir (Feb 23, 2018)

*What is your go to comfort food? And recipes are good, too. *


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 23, 2018)

Thats way too hard to pin down!
Mexican food,Tex mex,Cajun Creole,BBQ,Southern Soul food....etc.


----------



## Disir (Feb 23, 2018)

You can categorize 'em.  Southern Soul Food?


----------



## fncceo (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## aaronleland (Feb 23, 2018)

Jism.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 23, 2018)

Shepherds pie, ice cream, brownies.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 23, 2018)

Disir said:


> You can categorize 'em.  Southern Soul Food?



   I still cant nail one down though I can thin the herd.
SeaFood Gumbo,Awwhell yes!!!
BBQed brisket when done right.
Mustard Greens,Biscuits and gravy,cheese enchiladas...the list goes on.
    Favorite seasonales?
Crawfish and oysters!!


----------



## Crixus (Feb 23, 2018)

This day it’s cigarettes .


----------



## pismoe (Feb 23, 2018)

i llke noodles in butter and oil , garlic and fried onions salt and pepper .  Pretty simple , any noodle will do but the smaller bow tie or 'orzo' or 'rizo' is probably best Disir .


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 23, 2018)

Okonomiyaki

Okonomiyaki Savoury Pancake Recipe - Japan Centre


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 23, 2018)

Usually the way is to suck on the wind and sip the dew, but okonomiyaki is soooo gooooood!!!!


----------



## pismoe (Feb 23, 2018)

fncceo said:


>



and then the same thing with home made , thin or fat and  meaty Drop noodles.    --------------------------   and then , old fashion natural casing hot dogs with red onion [slush] and hot dog mustard .


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 23, 2018)

bread


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 23, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Okonomiyaki
> 
> Okonomiyaki Savoury Pancake Recipe - Japan Centre



 That sounds pretty interesting.
I'll make it just to say I did and I'll sing its praises if it's any good.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Feb 23, 2018)

Masaman Nua





Thai curry with beef and potatoes. Aloi mak! (very tasty).


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 23, 2018)

Lord, lord, lord it doesn't get much better than this...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 23, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Lord, lord, lord it doesn't get much better than this...



The ol SOS!
I'm game!


----------



## PredFan (Feb 23, 2018)

Disir said:


> *What is your go to comfort food? And recipes are good, too. *



My problem is that I have too many. Pizza, Three Cheese Hamburger Helper, bbq ribs, Mac & Cheese, biscuits and gravy, tacos........


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 23, 2018)

OMG the choices are endless! I think the easier question would have been 'what don't you like'



There was one thing my mom would make that we called 'macaroni shit'

1 or 2 C macaroni or shells or other small pasta
small 8oz can tomato sauce
pinch of baking soda
about a 1/2 C milk

Cook the pasta & drain, add the rest in that order, heat thru & add a dab of butter


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 23, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> bread



Homemade is the best. 

Have you tried fried bread? Take a small puff of dough & roll it out to about 1/8-1/4 inch thick, cut a couple slits in the center & fry in some hot butter until well browned, turn to brown the other side. Smear with plenty of butter. 
You can also use honey, peanut butter, jam, etc 

Good stuff


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 23, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> OMG the choices are endless! I think the easier question would have been 'what don't you like'



Agree... I pretty much eat anything with the exception of Liver... Its not because its liver or gross, I just don't care for the taste... Never have... Hell I eat calf brains, beef tongue and mountain oysters... But not...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 23, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > OMG the choices are endless! I think the easier question would have been 'what don't you like'
> ...



We do eat liver & onions here but I don't really like the smell of raw liver. I have had beef tongue when I was a kid, but couldn't get over the look & idea of it laying there on the serving plate. I don't remember the taste though. I've never tried to cook one & now that I think of it, haven't seen one in the stores in ages.

I don't think I've ever had mountain oysters and wouldn't be against trying it.......but calf brains? I think I'll pass


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 23, 2018)

There’s nothing like a good chicken parmigiana.

(Or anything Italian for that matter.)


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2018)

Sangkaya!


----------



## MaryL (Feb 23, 2018)

Earl grey dark as hell.


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 24, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > bread
> ...



That sounds delicious.  And deadly.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Feb 24, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> Jism.


Ahhh.

Like Chinese.

Never full.

Return for more?


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 24, 2018)

glazed donut krispy kreme  nuke in microwave for 10 secs
scoop of a rich ice cream....
drizzle with chocolate sauce

lifts left arm showing medical alert bracelet and that lades and gentleman is how you dev. diabetes


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 24, 2018)

Disir said:


> *What is your go to comfort food? And recipes are good, too. *



For me, simple, vegetable soup.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Feb 24, 2018)

Maryland Crab soup


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 24, 2018)

And on a cold day, duck & andoullie gumbo with a great dark roux.


----------



## Disir (Feb 24, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > bread
> ...



Indian fry bread is the food of the Gods.  It's cooked in oil though. 

I'm pretty sure I could live solely on that stuff.  I've never made it but I might try to tomorrow.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 24, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



It could be But  if you make adjustments on your other meals, you can partake of its wonders.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 24, 2018)

Good tortilla chips
Homemade bread and rolls
Chocolate
Toasted almond ice cream
Cheeseburgers


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 24, 2018)

Disir said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



I have cooked it in a little oil, but prefer a dab of butter.........and I don't know if it's officially 'Indian fry bread' recipe that you see sold on the market. I've never tried it. Is that fry bread made with plain bread dough or does it have cornmeal or other ingredients? Isn't it deep fried? IDK

I just know my great grandmother (who was 1/2 Cherokee) would do this in a small fry pan, using regular bread dough. The top &  bottom are brown & crusty, with a fluffy center.....dammit, now I gotta make some


----------



## Disir (Feb 24, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Yep. For these:

Navajo Tacos Recipe - Genius Kitchen


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 24, 2018)

Disir said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



If you do, I find it's best to let the dough raise atleast once.....an hour or hour & a half? Then knead it for a few minutes to get the air pockets out. Pinch off a piece about the size of a jumbo egg or the size of a small ball that fits in the palm of your cupped hand. Roll it out flat, cut a couple of slits in the center


----------



## Disir (Feb 24, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



What is it with the slits?  Some tribes put a hole in the center and, that has to be related to the same thing; but I don't understand why or what it does that makes it different.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 24, 2018)

Disir said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



oooh those sound good too, but yep different than what I do. As I said I don't know if grandma's recipe was like that or not. I just have the memory of her doing fry bread & loving it. So when I was doing my own cooking I tried to recreate it, but didn't think about the actual ingredients or process........since I would often make homemade bread anyway, I just used that


----------



## mdk (Feb 24, 2018)

Hot turkey sandwich, mashed potatoes, and, stuffing. Gravy on everything, please and thank you.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 24, 2018)

Disir said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...




Not sure, but I think it has to do with the dough raising while cooking.......if you didn't, the first side near the heat would be flat. While it cooked, the top uncooked side would swell making it lopsided


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 24, 2018)

mdk said:


> Hot turkey sandwich, mashed potatoes, and, stuffing. Gravy on everything, please and thank you.




Gravy goes on everything, doesn't it?


----------



## mdk (Feb 24, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Hot turkey sandwich, mashed potatoes, and, stuffing. Gravy on everything, please and thank you.
> ...



It sure does. I could easily go back to being a fat kid again.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 24, 2018)

I love brownies, soft pretzels, and spicy nacho flavored Doritos.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 24, 2018)

mdk said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



But I don't think it's the gravy doing you in......but all those carbs the gravy is covering. And I'm not including potatoes in the carb category cause they are a vegetable & a good carb. But the bread for the sandwich & the stuffing


----------



## karpenter (Jul 3, 2018)

Anything, Anyway Pasta

I Just Don't Want Al Dente Anymore
I _Like_ My Noodles A Little Over Cooked


----------



## westwall (Jul 3, 2018)

Disir said:


> *What is your go to comfort food? And recipes are good, too. *


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 3, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Lord, lord, lord it doesn't get much better than this...



Home fries and biscuits n gravy. Needs 2 over-easy eggs and bacon!



strollingbones said:


> glazed donut krispy kreme  nuke in microwave for 10 secs
> scoop of a rich ice cream....
> drizzle with chocolate sauce
> 
> lifts left arm showing medical alert bracelet and that lades and gentleman is how you dev. diabetes



Y U no just fresh Krispy Kreme donuts. They are awesome!

You smell them doughnuts, turn into the place, win!

Regular dozen glazed is fine by me. If you wanna get fancy, add Boston Cremes.


----------

